# White Bolt Remote



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

I want a White Bolt Remote !!!!!! :up::up::up:

It looks like it has a White face and a black back.... I only hope the black back is soft touch (rubbery texture) thus resembling DirecTV's remote.

And I am sure the reason why they are giving all them "free" slide pro remotes.... is because they are going with a white one.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

If you really like it, there will be pleanty of them for sale cheap. Most do not like the white remote. Me included. I'll be pairing my slide pro remote with my new Bolt. The white basic remote will go in the drawer with the 4 other basic black tivo remotes.

There are strong rumors that a new upgrade remote with voice search features is coming.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't understand why they would make the face white and the back black. If you're going to make a white remote, just make the whole thing white.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I don't understand why they would make the face white and the back black. If you're going to make a white remote, just make the whole thing white.


I think the Aereo edition Bolt (OTA only) is going to have a black & white case, so the remote will match it.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> I think the Aereo edition Bolt (OTA only) is going to have a black & white case, so the remote will match it.


Well that sounds stupid. Not only do you piss off the people who want an all black/dark case, you piss off people who want an all white case too.


----------



## Craig in PA (Mar 9, 2013)

The more important question: Will the QWERTY slider remote work with Bolt? 

I see no technological reason why it cannot. If it does not work, it is simple greed by TiVo.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Craig in PA said:


> The more important question: Will the QWERTY slider remote work with Bolt?
> 
> I see no technological reason why it cannot. If it does not work, it is simple greed by TiVo.


It will work. They are already selling the Slide Pro remote for the Bolt on their website:

https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/tivoslidepro

I'm sure you could probably get the standard black Roamio remote to work with the Bolt too if you just really hate the white remote. They are basically the exact same remote except for the faceplate.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Well that sounds stupid. Not only do you piss off the people who want an all black/dark case, you piss off people who want an all white case too.


Look to the cookie.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Can someone please take a picture of the Bolt remote in different angles? All I can find is top down views only showing the buttons. Also, maybe the reason why it's black and white is because the TiVo silhouette on the Bolt is black? Maybe another reason why the back is black is because the white plastic could discolor and turn yellow from constant contact with the skin? I know it was an issue with white Apple MacBook owners and their palms a few years back. Or maybe black won't show dirt the way white would?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JWhites said:


> Can someone please take a picture of the Bolt remote in different angles? All I can find is top down views only showing the buttons. Also, maybe the reason why it's black and white is because the TiVo silhouette on the Bolt is black? Maybe another reason why the back is black is because the white plastic could discolor and turn yellow from constant contact with the skin? I know it was an issue with white Apple MacBook owners and their palms a few years back. Or maybe black won't show dirt the way white would?


The solution to that is not make it white. Make it all black and the problem is solved.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

So then that means they'll stop making the Bolt remote and simply repurpose the black Roamio remotes?


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

maybe they just wanted to copy directv, Any way i like the white remote because its easier to see in the dark,BTW will the bolt remote work on my roamip pro? my guess is it will as my old directv tivo remote works on my roamio pro.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

celtic pride said:


> maybe they just wanted to copy directv, Any way i like the white remote because its easier to see in the dark,BTW will the bolt remote work on my roamip pro? my guess is it will as my old directv tivo remote works on my roamio pro.


I would be shocked if it didn't work. The internal guts of both remotes are probably identical.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

celtic pride said:


> maybe they just wanted to copy directv, Any way i like the white remote because its easier to see in the dark,BTW will the bolt remote work on my roamip pro? my guess is it will as my old directv tivo remote works on my roamio pro.


Yeah it should work exactly the same on the Roamio as it does on the Bolt as it does on the Premiere/Mini with the dongle.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Does anyone have pictures of their remote with different angles? I still haven't seen any on here.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

JWhites said:


> Does anyone have pictures of their remote with different angles? I still haven't seen any on here.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Good pic. Is there a speaker grill on the bottom of the remote?


----------



## georgeorwell86 (Sep 15, 2015)

At first, I didn't care for the Bolt remote. The white didn't bother me...I just felt like it looked cheaper than past Tivo remotes. Might be that the Tivo button is plain now as past remotes had a graphic on the button. However after having it for a few days, I do like the fact that it's a different color than all the other black remotes and easier to pick out. I do use a harmony most of the time....but still like to occasionally use the actual remotes for the Tivo and Fire TV.


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

JWhites said:


> Good pic. Is there a speaker grill on the bottom of the remote?


Yes there is at the top end


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

JWhites said:


> Good pic. Is there a speaker grill on the bottom of the remote?


Not on mine. I'm looking at mine right now side by side with a Slide Pro and a Roamio remote. The Slide Pro has a little speaker grill, the Bolt remote and Roamio remote do not. The Bolt remote is exactly the same as the Roamio remote just with a white face, gray buttons and no TiVo logo on the TiVo button.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Thanks all. That's what I thought. I was hoping there would be a speaker grill because I've noticed on the Roamio remotes that when using the Remote Finder feature, the jingle is muffled.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Not on mine. I'm looking at mine right now side by side with a Slide Pro and a Roamio remote. The Slide Pro has a little speaker grill, the Bolt remote and Roamio remote do not. The Bolt remote is exactly the same as the Roamio remote just with a white face, gray buttons and no TiVo logo on the TiVo button.


The Bolt remote led at the top is also slimmer. Or at least the opening is much smaller.


----------



## HeadsUp7Up (Oct 28, 2014)

JWhites said:


> Thanks all. That's what I thought. I was hoping there would be a speaker grill because I've noticed on the Roamio remotes that when using the Remote Finder feature, the jingle is muffled.


Forgot to post this the other day JWhites but Cnet has a lot of pictures.

http://www.cnet.com/products/tivo-bolt/


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I think the Aereo edition Bolt (OTA only) is going to have a black & white case, so the remote will match it.


Ok, that helps make sense of what I was coming here to comment on... the image displayed on my basic Roamio when I selected the BOLT from the basic's "My Shows" listing...


----------

